# string quartet



## soul_syringe (Apr 18, 2006)

hi! i'm new to the forum. ever heard of the turtle island string quartet? just thought i'd share with you... we played 'em a few years ago in our concert along with dvorak and tschaikovsky serenades. they have some stuff really worth listening too, especially their new rendition/arrangement on vivaldi's winter!! talk about 20th-century dissonances!


----------

